# Antibiotic creams



## cellie (29 January 2009)

Is there a antibiotic  cream I can buy over the counter or without prescription.Tatty has small scab probably mud fever and there is a little heat around the fetlock.I have vet out on Monday for my other horse so will get it checked but feel confident its  mud fever.We have cleaned it up before and  it goes after  couple of days.
All the med links need prescription.


----------



## eoe (29 January 2009)

NAF MSM or Hilton Herbs Phytobalm.


----------



## wilde2 (29 January 2009)

I have found that sudocrem works well


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 January 2009)

Drapolene - it's a cream for nappy rash in babies and it works wonders on mud fever.  Spreads far more easily than Sudocrem - and doesn't 'lock' infection in like udder cream can.


----------



## kellyeaton (30 January 2009)

i am sure you can get flamazine from chemist it is what the vet gives for mud fever but in humans it is used for presure sore


----------



## _unregistered_ (30 January 2009)

Conotrane Cream - works absolute wonders on mud fever, can be brought from any chemist, isn't expensive and there's no need to pick scabs off it does the whole job for you.


----------



## liquidbill (30 January 2009)

hi the best cure is get yourself some colloidal silver 10ppm
spray it on the wound and then cover with some vasiline
it will go in no time.
everyone should have some in their medical box,because it works on loads more problems.
                         hope this helps,regards  
                              will.


----------

